# Lets see your browser



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is mine,its called MyIE2 

I love the nice colours in the top bar,etc..


Please let us see your browsers dues


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you my friend..... I notice my text looks BOLD (Like I typed it bold) what font are you using?? (Just curious)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wouldn't do any banking on that machine dude111!


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

No I dont do banking buddy,not to worry 

Im on Win98se and IE6 (Using MyIE2 to surf with (I like the more features with MyIE2 (Tabs,etc)))

Im very grateful to have what I have ... Im able to still use the default IPB skin here and I love it.. (Style 1)

Lets see your browser buddy!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

As long as you realize it's not safe to use that bower since it'll let people into your computer with all its security wholes these days... I use chrome mostly. It's fast and minimal.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes I do have a firewall!!!!!!!! (Its not good these days to not have one)

Its an I.D.S. but has many firewall signatures..


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> No I dont do banking buddy,not to worry
> 
> *Im on Win98se and IE6 (*Using MyIE2 to surf with (I like the more features with MyIE2 (Tabs,etc)))
> 
> ...


Holy Moley !
I am running Windows 7 with an I7 processor. Before that I was on XP with a Pentium processor. The speed difference is so great it is unbelievable almost. I can not imagine still running the system you have.
I also have a Laptop with windows 7 and a core duo Pentium processor. It is also way faster than my old XP setup it is just ridiculous.
Wow, I feel for you man.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Holy Moley !
> I am running Windows 7 with an I7 processor. Before that I was on XP with a Pentium processor. The speed difference is so great it is unbelievable almost. I can not imagine still running the system you have.
> I also have a Laptop with windows 7 and a core duo Pentium processor. It is also way faster than my old XP setup it is just ridiculous.
> Wow, I feel for you man.


Dude111 is into antiquated electronics. Loves analog, VHS.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Dude111 is into antiquated electronics. Loves analog, VHS.


I am old, but when it comes to computing I like the new stuff for speed and ease of use for sure. I have been on computers since 1981.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

To me most electronics don't age well, they are not like a classic car or old home, they usually age terribly. Of course that is my opinion.

I remember in the late 90's my brother finding my parents old Atari 2600 in the attic and us hooking it up and playing it....... It was terrible, shockingly terrible....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mexican-bum said:


> To me most electronics don't age well, they are not like a classic car or old home, they usually age terribly. Of course that is my opinion.
> 
> I remember in the late 90's my brother finding my parents old Atari 2600 in the attic and us hooking it up and playing it....... It was terrible, shockingly terrible....


For awhile one could get a lot of mileage with a AVR. That has changed with the rapid advancements in technology. On the other hand speaker life has longevity.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> To me most electronics don't age well, they are not like a classic car or old home, they usually age terribly. Of course that is my opinion.
> 
> I remember in the late 90's my brother finding my parents old Atari 2600 in the attic and us hooking it up and playing it....... It was terrible, shockingly terrible....


Question is, what game did you try? Adventure, or E.T.?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Holy Moley !
> I am running Windows 7 with an I7 processor. Before that I was on XP with a Pentium processor. The speed difference is so great it is unbelievable almost. I can not imagine still running the system you have.
> I also have a Laptop with windows 7 and a core duo Pentium processor. It is also way faster than my old XP setup it is just ridiculous.
> Wow, I feel for you man.


We have a friend who still runs XP on an old computer with a CRT monitor. We can hardly see what's on the monitor at times. And the speed is terrible. But she's waiting for "something better".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> _*To me most electronics don't age well, they are not like a classic car or old home, they usually age terribly. Of course that is my opinion.*_
> 
> I remember in the late 90's my brother finding my parents old Atari 2600 in the attic and us hooking it up and playing it....... It was terrible, shockingly terrible....


Pretty good opinion you've got there. I agree totally.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> For awhile one could get a lot of mileage with a AVR. That has changed with the rapid advancements in technology. On the other hand speaker life has longevity.


Yup, it's getting to the point where a new AVR would be nice. Something with a whole lot more HDMI pass thru ports than the four I've got on my two Sony AVRs. I'll stick with the Sonys. I haven't looked at AVRs for quite a while and that should be interesting. Gotta be careful of the 4K thing tho.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Question is, what game did you try? Adventure, or E.T.?


My favorite old game was Lady Bug on Intellivision (I think that's the platform it was on). Can't help but wonder why nobody has put forth a modern version of it.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Yup, it's getting to the point where a new AVR would be nice. Something with a whole lot more HDMI pass thru ports than the four I've got on my two Sony AVRs. I'll stick with the Sonys. I haven't looked at AVRs for quite a while and that should be interesting. Gotta be careful of the 4K thing tho.
> 
> Rich


Take a look at these two......Sony STR-DN1060...DLNA...HDMI 2.0...HDCP 2.2...HDMI Upconvert/Upscale (4K)......Sony STR-ZA3000ES...4K + 3D Pass-through...HDCP 2.2...HDMI 2.0...4K HDMI Upconversion + Upscaling.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Take a look at these two......Sony STR-DN1060...DLNA...HDMI 2.0...HDCP 2.2...HDMI Upconvert/Upscale (4K)......Sony STR-ZA3000ES...4K + 3D Pass-through...HDCP 2.2...HDMI 2.0...4K HDMI Upconversion + Upscaling.


I've had the sony 1050 for a couple of months and it works great - ZONE 2 outputs All audio for any source as well as HDMI to another room if needed.

The 1040 won't do Ditigal audio out put to a anolog source.

The 1060 will do current 4K Standard as Noted and we all know that will change again at this time next year 2.4 or 3.0 so I bought a 70" SONY and the 1050 rather than go for the bottom of the 4k Scale this early.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Take a look at these two......Sony STR-DN1060...DLNA...HDMI 2.0...HDCP 2.2...HDMI Upconvert/Upscale (4K)......Sony STR-ZA3000ES...4K + 3D Pass-through...HDCP 2.2...HDMI 2.0...4K HDMI Upconversion + Upscaling.


Thanx, I love it when someone saves me the trouble of searching. Just checked them out on Amazon. That 3000ES...$1600 is way more than I will pay for an AVR. The 1060 is within reach. I usually find them in some store's open box rack for about half the price.

Thanx again,

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Microsoft Edge.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Thanx, I love it when someone saves me the trouble of searching. Just checked them out on Amazon. That 3000ES...$1600 is way more than I will pay for an AVR. The 1060 is within reach. I usually find them in some store's open box rack for about half the price.
> 
> Thanx again,
> 
> Rich


If you won't go es then don't go Sony. Go Yamaha or Denon or something like that. just mho. And I don't know anyone who really knows avrs that disagrees. Sony marketing tells you specs for non es stuff. It's ridiculous how they rate non es stuff for power and what not. It should be considered false advertising IMHO.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've been a Denon fan myself.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I've been a Denon fan myself.


Me as well. But I have had Yamaha and like them too. You couldn't give me a Sony that wasn't es. I wouldn't take it.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

mexican-bum said:


> I remember in the late 90's my brother finding my parents old Atari 2600 in the attic and us hooking it up and playing it....... It was terrible, shockingly terrible....


Oh my..... I love Atari 2600 (My favourite console)

I also like Colecovision


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

My AVR (a Pioneer something that I got from Woot) is not doing so great either - the switching HDMI ports quit working a long time ago and it basically gets used as an audio receiver now. what I had before that was a Yamaha -I loved that one, but no HDMI on it. Someday I need to think about a new one. You couldn't give me a Sony - even a top-of-the line one.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Browser -- Chrome on 2 desktops and an olld laptop. Switched from Firefox early this year.

AVR's _ I have an old Philips 5.1, an Onkyo 6.1, two Yamaha 7.1 and a Pioneer 5.1. One of the yamaha redeivers has HDMI (only 2 inputs) and the Pioneer has 4 HDMI inputs. If I were to buy a new AVR today, it would be a Yamaha.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Microsoft Edge.


Thank you for your entry my friend


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dude111 said:


> Here is mine,its called MyIE2
> 
> I love the nice colours in the top bar,etc..
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmmm what browser is that buddy??


----------

